# ابواب اتوماتيكية للفلل والمنازل ابواب كراجات - بايكة



## الغروووب (10 أبريل 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 أبواب اتوماتيكية لكراج السيارة في البيوت والفلل





الابواب على نوعين
1 - الرول الاسترالي
 وهذا النوع رخيص وعملي
وهو المرغوب في السوق بنسبة 90% 
عليه ضمان عشر سنوات
وعلى المكينة سنتين 

والتركيب خلال 48 ساعة من دفع العربون يعني يومين فقط 
والصيانة خلال 24 ساعة من اتصال العميل 

2- الشرايح الامريكي
 وهذا عالي الجودة
 التركيب خلال 10 ايام من دفع العربون

يوجد أيضا

- ابواب شبك حديد للمحلات وستانلس ستيل اصلي

- واجهات زجاجية للمحلات وللصالات الكبيرة

الاسعار شاملة التركيب خلال ستة ايام من دفع العربون 

كما يوجد لدينا صيانة للأبواب والمكائن وكذلك تغيير مكائن سواء امريكي او استرالي

وكذلك متوفر ريموتات جديدة للي ضايع عنده ريموت او ريموته قديم او ريموته خربان

 الأسعار تناسب للجميع 
 
ونحن على استعداد تام لاستلام مشاريع حكومية اوخاصة

لاي عدد من الابواب داخل الرياض او خارجها

او توريد مكائن او أي شي يتعلق بالابواب

ابوخالد 
0550210158

الواتس على نفس الرقم

الاتصال في اي وقت برد عليك مباشرة

يرجى التواصل المباشر على الرقم لعدم التواجد في الموقع 










​*


----------

